# Jardini Update, 3/10



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sorry for the crappy pics, the Jar isn't used to the bright new lighting that I use so he was sticking towards the bottom:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how big is he?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A little over 13"


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome! nice and fat. i just got a little tiny 3" jardini. how long did it take for you to get your fish that big?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice i like it a lot
dixon


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

great looking jardini. Amazing color on that guy. What type of diet do you have him on?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great colours, has a great shape as well.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> What type of diet do you have him on?


 It's fed a diet mainly of Azoo's 9 in 1 Arowana Sticks. Every few days he gets some of whatever the Rays happen to be eating that day, whether it be shrimp, squid, scallops, or beef heart.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

has he always been that dark?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Pretty much, yeah. Like I said though, he didn't like the giant spot I had over the tank, so he was sticking towards the bottom. I could have gotten much better shots if he swam up to the top like he usually does.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how's his temperament? is he the dominant fish in the tank? does he ever go out of his way to excessively harass anyone?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> how's his temperament? is he the dominant fish in the tank? does he ever go out of his way to excessively harass anyone?


Dominant? To say the least...there's three other fish kept with him and he treats each of them like a punching bag. The only fish that has managed to survive with him for an extended amount of time (with minimal body damage) is a 6" Synodontis erupterus. The Trimac shows up with holes on the sides of his head periodically caused by the Jar carrying him around like a bone...the same goes for the Pacu.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I love the shot of the tail in the last pic. Its so vivid!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is sweet


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man you always have the best pix!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

draco, he was 13 like 5 months ago.. i got mine (6 inches) when yours was 12.. and now mines allmost 12-13.. whats the deal? not feeding him enough to keep him "slow"?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> draco, he was 13 like 5 months ago.. i got mine (6 inches) when yours was 12.. and now mines allmost 12-13.. whats the deal? not feeding him enough to keep him "slow"?


He eats plenty...some fish do grow slower than others, just like people...don't go ASSuming things...I'm sure he'll grow much faster once he gets upgraded when the pond is done.

For the record, I've had my other Aros for half the time that I've had my Jar and they've already surpassed him in size, so I guess this guy is just a slow grower...not to mention the fact that I usually eyeball size. He has grown a few inches since I last posted pics, so I guess my estimated measurements were off. I don't carry a ruler around with me ya know.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I'm sure he'll grow much faster once he gets upgraded when the pond is done.


 oh i see.. so hes cramped?

your biggest tank is 120 right?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he'll grow much faster once he gets upgraded when the pond is done.
> ...


This coming from the person who had six 12"+ Silver Arowanas in a 75 gallon tank? Yeah, it was temporary, as is my situation, so please, step off your goddamn soap box. I'm sick of your hypocritical self righteousness. Haven't you learned yet that you don't make friends (only enemies) when you appoint yourself the fish tank patrol nazi? Guess you must really be slow, because even I picked up on that after a while...

Thanks for ruining my thread BTW...


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

dracofish said:


> He eats plenty...some fish do grow slower than others, just like people... don't go ASSuming things...


This statement does not quite make sense. Your fish should be at least 16-17 inches by now and ideally even larger. You honestly don't feel there is some external factor that might explain the lack of growth??

I feel that Neal asked a legitimate question in his initial reply. He noticed something amiss and was hoping to garner your first-hand opinion as to the cause. I wondered the same thing right away. I'm sure that others, familiar with the history of your fish, noticed too.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, we'll see what happens when he gets upgraded along with everyone else. We now have all the components to finish the pond...just have to work on the supports in the basement now.

Anyways, the fish is healthy, active, and appears to be quite happy...that's the most important thing and all that matters to me. Also, I'll say it again because apparently nobody read it the first time: I don't carry a measuring tape with me at all times. The fish _has_ grown a few inches from the last time I posted pics of it. He's now approximately 13-14" meaning that last time I posted pics, he was more like 10".


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

what size tank is it in? dimensions?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> what size tank is it in? dimensions?


He is currently in a standard 75 gallon, soon to be upgraded once we finish our 800 gallon pond.


----------

